# Skin Problems Triggered By Saltwater



## captsanner295 (Apr 12, 2009)

My chessie has had on going skin problems itching scratching. Have figured out it is triggered by the salt water from the bay and river. He is on a quality fish oil and given benadryl to help with the symptoms. We have been to a dermatologist food trials and all that has been ruled out. Kept him out of saltwater for about 2 months and no symptoms aside from the occasional itch, but 1 day after some swimming he is digging and chewing. Has anyone else encountered this? I do rinse him out with fresh water but still is bad. Fresh water does cause some irritability but not as bad as saltwater. 

Thanks 
TJ


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

We've never had problems with salt water and skin conditions with our Chesapeakes. We use to live in San Francisco near the beach at one time. We also had a vet in San Francisco that served in Vietnam training guard dogs and he always claimed that swimming the German Shepherds in the ocean was good for their skin! Go figure! Maybe you would have to bathe your dog with a mild, non-drying shampoo after a salt water experience to counteract the salt water.


----------



## David Lo Buono (Apr 6, 2005)

I couldn't own a dog that was alergic to salt water! Its sacreligous if you own a sneakbox!

hope all works out with your mutts


----------



## Richard Meisemann (Dec 29, 2009)

I think my dog may have a similar issue...Thought it was Demodectic mange...but negative skin scrape. 

He's loosing hair and has excessive itching. Kept him from the water for a while and he looks great...started training and took him on the boat this weekend...he looks like chit now. I guess he'll just have to deal because it's hard to train a dog that can't get wet.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Both of my dogs were raised in salt water! Thats where they got there first swims and did a lot of training. Their coats always looked great, skin too. The only negative was that salt water is retained in the coat longer, so they take longer to dry. Maybe your dog is just sensitive to the moisture? Try using big towels and shamwow type of thing. 

I have to say that now that we are away from the salt water, I have seen a loss of pure shine the dogs used to have. Can I import some salt from somewhere to add to these lakes around here? Oh yeah, I hear they have a good one about 5 hours south!


----------



## Stephen Whitley (Feb 3, 2007)

My dog was recently diagnosed as being allergic to fleas. His skin looked really bad and his hair loss is terrible looking. I took him to the beach this weekend specifically to let him swim in the salt water. If you have grown up around the ocean you know that there isn't a boo boo around that salt water won't heal. Just one day after swimming in the ocean the little sores started to dry up. This morning my wife said that he looks much better to her. So, maybe it's something else giving your dog problems?


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

I used to hunt some old salt ponds. My chessie would get some 100-200 yard swims to retrieve sometimes. I usually never rinsed him off after and it never bothered him. Those salt ponds are extra concentrated also.

BHB


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

My dogs do great in saltwater. I have one that has some skin problems and I take him to the beach and they clear up. Yours could have a problem with the salt drying him out, OR it could be something else in the water you are putting him in. Every area has different algee and bacteria that could be the root of the issue.
If it is just the saltwater drying his skin out you could try some fish oil in his diet and it might help


----------



## Richard Meisemann (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't think it's the salt in the saltwater...I think it's the stuff in the bay...even though the oil is south of here...one has to wonder about the smallest stuff you can't see.


----------

